# B&W VS Paradigm



## Tuddy

I thought I was ready to pull the trigger on the Paradigm Studio 100 v4 or the Signature 6, then
I went and listened to B&W 804s and was impressed because in the listening room, during 2 channel music I got up 3 times to verify the center channel was not on. It wasn't, but the vocals were coming from dead center, 804's slightly towed in about 8 feet apart.

The sound was seamless and effortless, but B&W's are very neutral (laid back) and I like the more forward & detailed sound of the Paradigms.

I assume the paradigms, or almost any speaker for this matter can achieve such a great soundstage and when listeneing in 2 channel, can put the vocal in the middle of the 2 mains with the right equipment, room & set up etc. ?


----------



## drdoan

tuddy, you are correct that things like placement, room acoustics, etc play a very important part in the sound of speakers. I think you will be happy with either brand. I have owned Paradigm and still get to listen to them at my daughter's house. I have a good friend that works for a B & W dealer here isn OKC, so I have had several opportinities to listen to them properly set up. I love the sound of either brand. Both are well made and have great service and warranties. Let us know what you decide. Dennis


----------



## alexadams77

Another thing to take into account is that these speakers will sound different in your HT room. I listened to the Paradigm Studio 60's at the local dealer and they sounded amazing. I brought the speakers home for a 1 week demo and they sounded a lot different. My room wasn't box shaped and was a lot bigger then their demo room.

I ended up purchasing a set of Axiom m60's to demo against them and my Bose 701's. I ended up taking back the Paradigms and ended up getting the Axiom m80's instead. I'm very happy with the Axiom speakers.


----------



## Tuddy

Thx for the comments alexadams77-

I listened to the Studio 60's too (did not get to take them home) but they 
sounded thin @ the dealers enclosed room, and it is a big room that is similiar
to where my set up is (25x15x20 foot ceiling) The Studio 100's would be fine,
especially since I have another 2000 square feet of open floor space.

Leaning towards the signature 6 since I will supplement the base with a sub anyway,
but I can't get the soundstage from the B&W's out of my head and will go back and
give it a long audition, as well as the sig 6.


----------



## alexadams77

I find that a lot of the dealers are good........at times. You should ask them if you can demo the speakers for 1 week in your own HT Room and see what they say to that. I'm pretty sure the Paradigm people will say yes and if they do, just take them over to the B&W dealer and compare them side-by-side.


----------



## conchyjoe7

Follow your heart and ears...they both seem to be telling you (from what I've read) that those B&Ws are for you. B&W is an absolute excellent product and you will never regret buying them. Imaging is very important to me (as it seems to be with you), and no, not all speakers can do it well. I would think Paradigm would do a good job, but B&W are (almost) in a league of their own.

Let us know what you decide...Good luck.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## alexadams77

Just like conchyjoe7 said, it's always your ears that are the deciding factor in the end. One of my good friends has a set of bookshelf PSB's and swears up and down that they outplay and sound more detailed then my new m80's. As long as you're happy with your purchase is all that really matters. There will always be a better speaker out there. Just get what you can afford now and enjoy them while you have them.


----------



## rubbersoul

I am a newbie to this forum but I could not resist the thread when I saw Paradigm and B&W being discussed.
I was very tuned into the Paradigm Signature 6's what a beautiful sounding speaker both in music and movies. Crystal clear and top end. I also listened to and bought the B&W 804's, HTM3S for the center, the DS7's for my surrounds and the rear center. I just added a JL Audio Fathom 113 that I am waiting for eight days now and expect it in by Friday. 
Bottom line with speakers as noted by other replies to your thread is first remember that when you get these things hooked up they will sound different then when your are in the store. No matter what choice between these two speakers you make remember they came from a home that was the perfect enviorment. 
I am fortunate that my Dedicated HT room is sound proof and ascouticly decorated with products from Aurelex. 
My final decesion to buy the B&W's was constant listening and the fact that B&W makes a more real sounding speaker. It is not a speaker for everyman. The B&W's come with a book and a DVD that illistrates the craftmanship put into each B&W speaker. Not to mention that these speakers are used and have been used in Abbey Road Studios for years.
When I read that I was sold.
Use the best listening tools that you have to measure the quality of sound you are looking for in a speaker...your ears.
Whatever the choice Paradigm or B&W you got a winner!!

Frank

A Splendid Time is Guaranteed for All


----------



## alexadams77

rubbersoul said:


> Use the best listening tools that you have to measure the quality of sound you are looking for in a speaker...your ears.
> 
> Whatever the choice Paradigm or B&W you got a winner!!


I totally agree. You are not going to get ripped off buying either of these speakers as they are very nice speakers from well known companies.


----------



## JCD

Just thought I'd jump in and re-mention some of the statements already mentioned..

The room you listen in, and the placement of the speakers are going to make a HUGE impact on the imaging of your speakers -- probably more than the speakers themselves. Good speakers in a lousy room will sound worse than less impressive speakers in a good room. Unless you're experienced in this kind of thing (and make no mistake, I'm not either) it'll be hard to figure out how much the room will affect the sonics of a speaker. Whenever possible, I'd want to audition them at my own home. That's the only way to truly know what they'll sound like in their permanent home. 

Also, be aware when doing side by side comparisons that you need to level match the speakers pretty accurately and you also need to be aware of their placement as (again) placement makes a huge difference in the sound of a speaker.

JCD


----------



## alexadams77

JCD said:


> Also, be aware when doing side by side comparisons that you need to level match the speakers pretty accurately and you also need to be aware of their placement as (again) placement makes a huge difference in the sound of a speaker.


That is another excellent point that many of us have fallen for when doing the side by side comparisons at our local shops.

If you really want to find the best speaker for your room, then you need to bring them home, set them up and have a listen to them. Some places will give you a week in-home trial, but others won't.

Also, be careful not to scratch them like a friend of mine did. Lucky enough for him though, that he liked the speakers to begin with.


----------



## Tuddy

Thanks for all the info folks, most helpful.

I had been thinking about the dealer audition rooms and that is it unlikely 
I can reproduce that soundstage from the 804's, or any speaker for 
that matter unless I have a dedicated, enclosed HT room.

I am 5 years+ away from building an HT room, but my great room
is large 25x15 with 18 foot cathederal ceiling, tile floors and my
entry level, 6 year old Polk system actually sounds good.

Going with the Paradigm Sig 6 and I can not imagine them
sounding poor. 

http://www.ultraaudio.com/equipment/paradigm_signature_s6_v2.htm

I will post when I get set-up and start breaking them in.

Thanks again for all the input :bigsmile:


----------



## rubbersoul

Congratulations!!! Great speakers. 
I am sure you will enjoy them.



B&W FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yea ha!!


----------



## alexadams77

You couldn't have went wrong with either choice that you made and it's nice to see that you went for a Canadian Speaker company! Enjoy and give us a writeup or your impressions of them when you get the chance.


----------



## JCD

That's awesome. I'm sure you'll enjoy them for years to come. :T

JCD


----------



## conchyjoe7

Excellent...now; simply enjoy :T
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

